# What food does your fluff LIKE



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am wondering what food does your fluff LIKE? Fiona feels kind of boney to me - she eats but I think she's gotten tired of her food and I'm looking for something she will actually be exited about. I feel like she eats a bare minimum. Sometimes in the morning she will come up to her plate, smell it and walk away; in an hour or so she will return and eat a couple of kibbles.

When I first got her the breeder fed her Science Diet - it was OK but then I found out it was bad for the fluffs so I switched her to Acana Lamb. I also got a sample of Acana Fish (Pacifica I think). She does not like fish and is OK with Lamb - she'll eat it but only because there is nothing else. 

I got a sample of Orijen with the same result. I also tried Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-Bowl and she really doesnt like it. I add her favorite boiled chicken to the mix and she still will not eat it. Actually lately she seems to be tired of boiled chicken too; she used to love it... 

I would prefer grain free to be safe and I do not feel comfortable with raw diet. What foods do your fluffs like - I want her to eat well and like what she is eating.

There are so many brand names out there... Is there a place online where I can buy sample sizes of all kinds of dried foods? I dont have a boutique near by, only pet supply stores that do not carry the good quality kibble.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Guess I'm not any help...my kids eat (and LOVE!) Dr. Harvey's. Oh and I free feed innova kibble. They like the kibble too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I feel that mine is sort of a picky eater. She'll do exactly what yours does with her food. What she may like one day, she'll turn up her little nose at the next. Bisou doesn't like fish at all (tried the Acana Pacifica). she likes the Acana lamb okay but wasn't 'crazy' over it.

Lately I've been feeding the Addiction Venison (dry kibble) and she seems to like that more. She's been eating that for about a month now and doesn't turn up her nose (yet). I think most of the Addiction is grain free...not sure, it may be some of their flavors..

Also I mix in some of the Addiction Raw or Addiction Wet. Her favorite flavor of the Addiction Raw is the "New Zealand Forest Delicacies". We've tried almost all the flavors here (she also sort of likes the Cranberry/Venison). In the wet Addiction, she likes all the flavors except the salmon one. But she likes the Unagi & Seaweed*.

PS
*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have one that got very picky and what i did was set the food down for 20 minutes and then picked it up and fed her again at dinner time and again placed food down 20 minutes and picked up. Miss Picky Noelle isn't picky any more and eats what she is offered at breakfast and dinner. Mine are eating the Addiction Dehydrated Raw and love it, currently they are eating the "Lamb & Potatoes", they also loved when i fed them Dr. Harvey's. With the Dr. Harvey's i switched up the protein once a week and with the Addiction i will be switching it up once a month.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They love home cooking, and also Dr. Harvey's Veg To Bowl.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine love home cooking too. They used to be so picky about the kibbles, and I even tried the pick up the food trick with no treats. Have you tried baking the chicken? Mine love baked more than boiled.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The dog food site k9 cuisine has a lot of different samples:
Samples


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky's like a little kid. If I only let him eat food he "likes", he'd be eating those little plastic containers of grocery store food. "Caesar's", "Mighty Dog", he just LOVES the junk. He only gets it once a month though. It's the only way I can get him to take his heartworm meds. If he had his way, he'd eat it all the time, just like a kid eating McDonald's Happy Meals. Bleh... He does like some kibble, but most he just picks at. I used to get worried when he'd take forever to eat. Eventually he eats.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie loves her Dr. Harvey's Canine Health and Annie loves the Sojo's grain free. So far, these have been their favorites.

Linda


----------



## danh_ (Dec 15, 2010)

my little boy butterball is eating Orijen Puppy and has been very happy with it. I had to switch him off of royal canin after i found it was not too good for him as per:

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Buffalo Blue*

My babes eat Buffalo Blue -Chicken and Oatmeal. In addition to that and thanks to Allie, they love their Chicken Soup for fluffs. I make a batch each week and they LOVE IT.:chili::chili::chili:

I am looking forward to more recipes from SM that cook for their fluffs.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Plain scrambled eggs are going like hotcakes around here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel eats homecooked---except for an egg in the AM (w/1/8 cup of Eukanuba kibble---which the breed had him on when I got him & I have kept him on it). 
He would eat the wall if I let him---huge, huge appetite. 
Spinach is the only food he has ever refused completely. 
In my family we ALL like our food!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Mine scarf down just about any food I give them, but it may be because I don't free-feed. On top of that, I started feeding them in wire crates that I bought not too long ago so that I could control portions and which foods they ate. So they know that what's in their bowls is all they're going to get until the evening and don't hesitate to gobble it all up. 

Zora's my little piggy and will eat until she's burping and about to burst on Orijen (fish or regular). Tiff previously did great on Orijen but ever since she tried the fish one, now both the fish and regular Orijen seem to bring on serious IBS flare-ups for her (tested a few times randomly because I couldn't believe the sudden change), so she's loving her Wellness Core. Zora can't have Wellness Core because the kibble gets stuck at the back of her mouth and bothers her until I dig it out with my finger, so she's finishing off the Orijen bags. 
:smpullhair:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine are totally nuts for Castor & Pollux Organix. They gobble it up.

ORGANIX® Adult Canine Formula - Castor & Pollux Pet Works


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you ladies for all of the wonderful suggestions! 

I will try all of the foods you have suggested. I am very exited :chili:because I just discovered a newly opened store that carries most of the foods I read about over the last couple of months - Acana, Orijen, Wellness, etc... so now I can buy those and I dont have to pay for shipping and worry about returning! Its a first because we did not have anything around except the general/chain pet supply stores... Ask and you shall receive I guess!! 

Fiona will eat most home cooked meats but she does not like veggies and I want her to have a balanced diet with all the vitamins she needs so I want her on some sort of kibble.. I am on a mission to find something she will like!

The store (its called "Pet People", not sure if its a chain) recommended 'NOW grain free" kibble for really picky eaters - she did not eat even one kibble; I will have to take it back. I also bought ZiwiPeak - Venison; I never heard of it but the lady said dogs really love it. ITs actually not kible, they're these small squares of air-dried venison+nutrients; did I mention it was $24 for a 2 lb bag!?. Well, everyone's dogs apparently go crazy for it except for mine :mellow:. Right now I have Acana Lamb, this new NOW stuff and the ZiwiPeak stuff out - Fiona eats the ZiwiPeak but I would say only because there is nothing else. 

I am going back to get the brands you ladies have suggested - I didnt spend a lot of time observing what they carry and dont carry so hopefully they will have the majority. If not, I will go to the website Ashley suggested and buy some samples.

I would love to home cook for her but I am far from being a wholesome diet expert - she will eat the meats and she used to eat boiled carrots and sweet potato but doesnt seem to like those anymore; and I dont even want to start on the necessary oils and minerals so it would seem home cooking would not work perfectly although I am trying to learn as much as I can... 

Again, thank you for all of the suggestions!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I know you mean well, but you may be inadvertently encouraging the picky behaviour by offering something better (or at least different) every time she doesn't seem interested in her food. She may be learning that if she turns her nose up at what's offered, that you try and find something tastier for her--and if that's not good enough--something even tastier, so she's better off holding out until something better comes along. So she doesn't eat when she "should" (she may just not be hungry right then too and that's okay--a healthy dog won't starve herself) and then you worry about her weight.

And you wind up with the headache of returning foods apparently too. (I'd feel bad because I'm guessing it can't be resold and so much energy was spent producing the food and getting it to you... but that's just me I guess.)

If you want to sample foods, ask at that store if they stock samples of any of the foods you're interested in trying. Some stores sell good-sized pre-packaged samples from the manufacturers of some of their foods... if you're lucky, they might even offer you some for free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky was always a picky eater, never loving any dog food I tried. He does like and always eats Wellness Core kibble. So I'm sticking with that now! Good luck, it's tough finding out what they like. I also put in some boiled chicken now and then.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine all eat Blue Buffalo. Buddy has allergies and that's when I first tried it to test for food allergies. It turned out not to be a food thing, but they love it so I kept them on it.

Blue Buffalo — Discover the Best Dog Food and Cat Foods with our Pet Food Comparison Tools


----------



## tophersmom (Dec 30, 2010)

My babies eat Spot's Stew and Organix. Does anyone have issues with sneezing? I am talking about a lot of sneezing! I am wondering if it could be food allergies.


----------

